# Clapton Blackie V2.0



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Well..i decided to make another Clapton Blackie V2.0 i like to call it..

So here are a few picts of the body almost finished. I did the first round of buffing after wetsanding, but a bit more relic work to be done. it's not perfect, but i love doing that kinda work to be honest.

The logo is installed on the neck and the neck's clear coat is done..but not sanded or reliced yet.

Hope you guys enjoy it..


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

well.she's done....and Available..


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

lay down sally !!!!!! yep that's definitely the slow-hand guitar ..very nice Alain


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

copperhead said:


> lay down sally !!!!!! yep that's definitely the slow-hand guitar ..very nice Alain


THanks mate..appriciate it..


----------



## erikm5150 (Mar 3, 2006)

Nice guitar! looks great.
Good job on the relicing.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

erikm5150 said:


> Nice guitar! looks great.
> Good job on the relicing.


Thanks man..Appriciate it..


----------



## Traivs (Aug 13, 2010)

That's incredible! Instantly recognizable. How did you make it look so much like Blackie?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Traivs said:


> That's incredible! Instantly recognizable. How did you make it look so much like Blackie?


lots of research and patience..LOL


----------

